# Copying Programs from my DVR



## atomicmoose

Here are the cliffs:


I have a SA8000HD DVR from Comcast and I am upgrading to a unit capable of HDTV signal. I will be picking the new box up on Monday. I want to know if there is anyway to copy my programs that I have recorded so that I do not lose them once I trade my DVR box in.


I noticed that there is a USB port on the front of the unit and two 1394 ports on the back of the DVR. Any way to utilize these to copy my programs off?


TIA,

Chris


----------



## FarmBubba

There is always Manual, record to a stand alone DVD or VHS recorder. I don't believe Comcast units will let you copy shows off the DVR using the firewire port.


----------



## atomicmoose

I suppose I could go to VHS, but that kinda defeats the purpose in my mind...


Anyone else?


----------



## cable_guyct

i work for a cable co and in SA world, the 2 dvr's for HD are 8000HD and the 8300. it is NOT possible to copy the programs onto the computer via usb or firewire or any data cable. the data on the drive is encrypted and resides on a proprietary file system and if thats not enough i even heard that the data on the drive is "married" to the dvr itself. its not your cable co, its SA that restricts it.


----------



## atomicmoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cable_guyct* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i work for a cable co and in SA world, the 2 dvr's for HD are 8000HD and the 8300. it is NOT possible to copy the programs onto the computer via usb or firewire or any data cable. the data on the drive is encrypted and resides on a proprietary file system and if thats not enough i even heard that the data on the drive is "married" to the dvr itself. its not your cable co, its SA that restricts it.



Well, that sucks...but thanks for the answer.


----------



## FarmBubba

I stuck VHS in there as a joke, you can buy a stand alone DVD recorder and dump the shows on DVDs just like you could with a VHS recorder. You will loose a little quality on 'recompressing' but not as much as you would think!


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cable_guyct* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i work for a cable co and in SA world, the 2 dvr's for HD are 8000HD and the 8300. it is NOT possible to copy the programs onto the computer via usb or firewire or any data cable. the data on the drive is encrypted and resides on a proprietary file system and if thats not enough i even heard that the data on the drive is "married" to the dvr itself. its not your cable co, its SA that restricts it.



Doesn't the FCC mandate that all DVRs have active firewire ports? If so...then a DVHS could be used to dump the bits to tape and have full 1080i recording capacity.


This can certainly be done with the Motorolla series of DVRs.


----------



## bayard

I know programming can be recorded from the Comcast/Motorola box using firewire because i have seen a friend do it on his macbook. He uses a program called "virtual dvhs" and i believe it is freeware. note that he is not copying the data bit for bit, rather he is re-recording it via firewire. HDMI disallows this for "write once" protected content,of course, but unprotected content can be recorded to computer. My question is - what is the PC/Windows equivalent of virtual DVHS?


----------



## Bombero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomicmoose* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are the cliffs:
> 
> 
> I have a SA8000HD DVR from Comcast and I am upgrading to a unit capable of HDTV signal. I will be picking the new box up on Monday. I want to know if there is anyway to copy my programs that I have recorded so that I do not lose them once I trade my DVR box in.
> 
> 
> I noticed that there is a USB port on the front of the unit and two 1394 ports on the back of the DVR. Any way to utilize these to copy my programs off?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Chris


*My System Specs:*


Intel Pentium 4 ( 3.2 GHz )

Windows XP Pro, Media Center Edition Service Pack 2

1GB Memory

NVIDIA G-FORCE 5600 AGP Graphics Card

200 Gig Hard Drive

Charlotte N.C. Time Warner Cable

*Video Capture Hardware/Software:*


Pinnacle Studio 500-USB version 10.7

This hardware has the FireWire... S-Video... & Composite Connectors.


The *Scientific Atlantic HD 8300* has FireWire Out ...S-Video Out... RF Coaxial Out

& Composite Cables Out (Video & L/R Audio).... along with of course the HDMI and Component Out....


But for transfering data from your SA 8300 *Scientific Atlantic HD 8300* to your *PC* you will use either the S-Video Out or the FireWire Out.. As I don't

think there are any PCs out there yet that has the HDMI IN connections. I could be wrong. And I am sure that if I am wrong someone here will let me know...










Today I hooked up the SA 8300 to my Pinnacle Studio 500-USB Device via

S-Video, And the left and right composite audio cables.

The Pinnacle Studio 500-USB Device is connected to my PC via the HighSpeed 2.0 USB In. The "Recorded Data" from the SA 8300 was captured to my PC without any problems at all. Using The *Pinnacle Studio Plus Version 10.7 Software*.

_I actually had to unplug my SA 8300 & and move it & the REMOTE to my office where my PC is.

Didn't have an S-Video Cable long enough to reach from my den to my office.

The ideal method of this set-up would be not having to disconnect your

SA 8300 from the T.V. it is normally connected. Keep this in mind as you read the

balance of my instructions_


(Tip) Be sure to use an RF Coaxial Cable from the RF OUT on the SA 8300 to the RF IN on a television set.For monitoring purposes only. Also after you have everything connected and the passport screen has loaded..... Go ahead and press the " GREEN LIST BUTTON " that will bring up the recorded content you want to transfer. This will stop the Passport function from searching for channels/service... Again,remember that I have NO CABLE IN going into the

SA 8300.I am actually using the SA 8300 as a DIGITAL PLAYER/SOURCE.

( I am pretty sure that LIVE HD will transfer in this same manner )


Once you find the content you want to transfer go ahead and press play.

You should see the content playing on your T.V. set that you have hooked up as a monitor. Now, open your Capturing Software (I Use Pinnacle Studio Plus). Once you have your software running click on your " Capturing Tab ". At this point you may not have the content showing yet in the preview window of your capturing software. If not,wait at least 5 minutes..... It took about that long for my P.C. and

the SA 8300 to reconize/sync with each other. BAM! There the footage was....

Crystal Clear even though I was using the S-Video Cable/Connection. And I have read that the only cables that will carry true HD are the HDMI and FIREWIRE.

But the quality of this video using the S-Video cable is unbelievable!

captured the footgae with absolutely NO PROBLEMS... No Frames Dropped....

The files were captured as High Quality MPEG2 files.


Can't wait to get the 6pin to 6pin Firewire Cable. As I am sure the transfer will go just as well as the S-Video Cable. But to tell you the truth I don't expect the video quality to be that much better.

*Watch this thread for Sample HD .wmv & HD divx files ...... for download...*


----------



## 5harkology

bombero... This is great news, I was under the impression it was impossible to view media recorded by the 8300 unless it's being viewed from the 8300. Does this work for HD material as well?


----------



## Bombero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5harkology* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bombero... This is great news, I was under the impression it was impossible to view media recorded by the 8300 unless it's being viewed from the 8300. Does this work for HD material as well?



I have read that the only way to get TRUE HD is through HDMI or FIREWIRE....

Or one of this "HDTV Cards" supplied by antenna. Then you only get the local HD channels. I finally tried to capture from the SA 8300 last night with a 6pin to 6pin firewire to the the P.C. via Studio Plus 10.7 500-USB. Was a NO GO. I have read

several places on the web including Scientific Atlantic's site that these 1394 connections will take software or firmware to activate them. Which up until now haven't been activated.


Btw, I also recorded LIVE FEED from the SA 8300 last night using the same method as above. I could have sworn the footage looked even better capturing

live vs recorded.... maybe it's all in my head ?


----------



## JayFro

Whats the easiest way to get video from a DVR to a PC? I'm pretty new to all this but have a bunch of stuff saved on my DVR thats taking up space and I'd like to be able to move it to my PC. Firewire I've got, I've also got a DV camcorder. I'm just not sure on the process. Do I need a TV capture card and any suggestions on ones that are easy to use? Thanks.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

see these links and threads on tapping the 1394 port. i have NOT been able to detect a transport stream for ANY live broadcast from my sa8300hd but when playing ANY recorded programs or movies from ANY channel there is ALWAYS a TS I can capture, without any protection or encryption. the capdvhs program works very well; files stored play on pc using various players.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

seems you need to post 3x before you can show links-how puerile


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

#3 post


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

let's seeif the links will show up
http://home.comcast.net/~exdeus/stbf...#_Toc175236572 
http://home.comcast.net/~timmmoore/firewire/readme.htm 
http://replayguide.sourceforge.net/dct6412/ 
http://home.comcast.net/~timmmoore/w...0Firewire.html


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox




----------

